# Sticky  Welcome to Fertility and Infertility In The News! Please Read!



## Cloudy

Hello!

Welcome to the *Fertility and Infertility In the News* thread!

This is the place where you can post links to news stories, or magazine articles, that are hosted externally.

Please be reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites.

It's worth bearing in mind that some of the stories are presented in a specific way by companies or publications with an agenda (naming no names....) and are therefore only telling one side of the story!

*BEWARE OF THE COMMENTS: Quite often comments to news articles contain some nasty words and opinions. Don't let these get to you and better yet don't read them! They aren't constructive, or based on reality, but are sadly commonly seen on any story about fertility and infertility.*

People are also free to post and chat about things they have seen on TV relating to fertility and/or infertility without a link. If you do just remember the standard posting guidelines:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=529.0

I hope that's useful but please let me know if you have any questions or queries by either posting on here or by PM.

Xxx


----------

